# Somerset Dam 15 December Morning Session



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi People

I know this date is a few weeks away but I thought I would put it up early as most of us are busy this time of year.

At the Moment PDO, Gra and Myself are heading to Kirkleigh at Somerset Dam for a morning session on Saturday 15 December. We would launch around 6.00 am or earlier if required.

I contacted Kirkleight today, all day visitors have free entry but the area is secured with a boomgate, so the day before you head up you will need to require a pass code from the Lake Somerset Holiday Park for early entry into the camp grounds as the office does not open till 7.30.

Please check the link below and if you intend to come along with us, organise a passcode yourself during the week for entry on the Saturday , all that is required is your car registration number.

There are some huge Bass in Somerset, it is also stocked with Yellowbelly and Murray cod. We would set off and work the tree area north of Kirkleigh. A little bird told me this week that one of our members caught a 56 cm bass there last week.

So all are welcome, please come along and join us.

http://www.lakesomerset.com.au

Cheers


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

darn a week and half too early and i wont have my yak as im down in the switch visiting family

oh well maybe next time


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

gra said:


> Hey Sel,
> 
> Do you know, is there an option of going on Friday after work and camping overnight somewhere? I might prefer to be there the night before to get the early start if I could.
> 
> Thanks, Gra.


Geez Gra if you go early that means I must go early, however the wife gave me a serve tonight how I'm not spending much time with her. Shit, this is going to be bad news for her :lol: :lol:

Yeah, thats a good idea, start real early then,

Lets turn it into a camping weekend, :lol:

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

might be worth your while paddling up into the stanley as well, a lot of good yellas and bass being caught there recently. good luck lads hope you bag a few

Lee


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Right then... pack and prep on the Thursday night and take an early mark on the Friday. Seems like a good plan, see you there.

I might give the vegan feast a swerve and stick to the traditional BBQ barn yard animal.

Paul


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I have booked my campsite for the Friday night....hope to see others there on the Friday.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Paul

I like my nuts the way they are. :lol:

If I even mention the word camping I get a dirty look let alone asking, geez I value my life at the moment. :lol:

Will get up real early and drive up Saturday morning and meet you and Gra up there.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

you guys doing all these Saturday trips   I have cricket on Saturdays. anybody staying for the Sunday? Id be keen for another yak up the Stanley river stretch chasing some big yellas and COD

Lee


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

StevenM said:


> still heading up early on Saturday morning, so what time is every one gunna get onto the water?
> 
> just thinking do I bring the Tempo up or the alluminium yak. It hasnt had a run in god knows how long. Might be the go as that way I can get a few shots so I can advertise her for sale. Maybe anyway.


I hope to get there between 5 - 5.30, still might try and convince the wife to let me stay over.

If you guys want to leave early you can I will catch up.  I have the means now.

I don't know if I could cope with a stink boater in our ranks :lol: But Steve if you want to bring it, do it.

So what time are the overnighters likely to launch?

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Yahoo!!!!!!....Not back on shift till Sunday.Any room for another???
Re...The Camp Bitch...    
Looking at upgrading my bass sizes. :lol: :lol: :lol: And hoping to add a yella to the list too!!!!


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'm leaving Brisssy about midday so I get an afternoon session in. I really want to try some surface stuff on Saturday so I will be hitting the water about 4:30am.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Woohoo,

I have a leave pass to camp overnight Friday. So I will be there for an early start 

Whats the go have you two booked at site next to each other or can we camp anywhere?

Toni, We are only camping the Friday night so we can get an early start, Gra has a Wiggles :lol: concert to attend on Sunday, :lol: with his kids tho and I have to be back for a family BBQ Saturday Arvo. You are most welcome to come up for a fish but I don't think we will be there Saturday night if you know what I mean :? .

Steven M is coming up Saturday morning early, so was I, but I now have a leave pass :shock: 

See you all there, can some one tell me about the camping?

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Sel,
Yep only coming up for the Friday night as Dad and I are going out in the big stink boat on Thursday.Will be leaving Brissie Friday morning for a lunchtime setup.I have to be back for a xmas party on Saturday arvo and need time to turn into cinderella!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Catch you all there. 8) 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Sweet

Seeya all there 

Will ring Somerset this Morning and add my name to the site.

Maybe get a password, as I may be late as I have to work 

Steven you have to camp now, come on you know you want to. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

See ya all there...Just rang and all booked in. 8) 8) 8) 
Looking forward to catchin up with you's...
I'll bring the chockies!!!!!!!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am not going to make this one guys and girl.

Might catch up with Gra at the Wiggles concert on Sunday though, I'm so excited, oooh weee, and I just can't hide it.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Given that my snoring has been compared to an industrial jackhammer I suggest you might want to bring something or someone to put over your ears to stop the noise.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

PDO said:


> Given that my snoring has been compared to an industrial jackhammer I suggest you might want to bring something or someone to put over your ears to stop the noise.
> 
> Paul


Paul. compared to that bear we had camping down the road from us at Borumba your nothing :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Now if I could just get my nose some distance away from my bum.. Camp cooking and small tents. ahh so warm..

Gra[/quote]

No naked flames then, or naked anything for that matter!! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Gra

Pm sent

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Would have loved to hit Somerset with ya's. But family pre-Xmas gatherings have gotten in the way again. Hope it's a good trip? Cheers, Pete


----------

